# Squeeling and clutch sticking



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright two things.

1. Once i get up to speed and let off the gas, there is a loud, low pitched sound (almost like brake pads grinding, only much lower pitched.) coming from my left rear weel well. Thoughts on what this might be. It ONLY does it when i'm up to speed, never when i'm stopping, accellerating...sometimes when i'm turning hard though. Please give info oh smart ones.

2. My clutch is sticking...in a strange way. It's no problem driving it. It engages all the way, but when you let off, after it engages, it doesn't pop back up to the right level, it just kind of sticks there. Very strange. We just replaced the clutch assembly a while back, so i don't think its that. I was thinking i might have a bad return spring or "maybe" a bad push rod. Any thoughts? (fluid level is fine before you ask.)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

1. might be brakes. might be the former owner's ex-wife. might be that damn angry monkey from the Family Guy.

2. have you checked the clutch hydraulic fluid levels lately?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Myidolis said:


> (fluid level is fine before you ask.)





AZ-ZBum said:


> 2. have you checked the clutch hydraulic fluid levels lately?




hahahahahha :thumbup:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> hahahahahha :thumbup:


blah. try bleeding it. if it isn't the fluid, then it is:
- the clutch pressure plate itself.
- the throwout bearing or assembly.
- the master cylinder.
- the slave cylinder.
- the clutch damper. (replace with brake hose - http://z31.com/clutchdamperremoval.shtml )

The clutch operation on the Z31 is VERY basic. The clutch pressure plate is what actually pushes the pedal back up.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

> have you checked the clutch hydraulic fluid levels lately?


*Cough*..see last line of my original post *cough*

so you think it might be the brake discs. I guess it could be. They squeal something aweful in the front when i stop, but thats just dust. (can't be the pads we just replaced them.) I was gonna get some brake cleaner and go to work on them tomorrow.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> blah. try bleeding it. if it isn't the fluid, then it is:
> - the clutch pressure plate itself.
> - the throwout bearing or assembly.
> - the master cylinder.
> ...


I'm thinking the throwout bearing assembly. I think it might be the spring. Cause the push rod pushes the clutch in, then the plate sends it back to the engage point, and the spring pops it out the rest of the way right? Well it engages 100% it just stays at the engage point and then pops up a second or two later. So i think it's definately there in the assembly. Do i sound logical or do i sound like an idiot. (i won't get offended by the latter)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What spring? There is no spring. The spring is the pressure plate.

edit: oh, you mean the spring on the pedal itself, right? Ignore it. It doesn't really do much. It holds the pedal up or down depending. The pressure plate is what pushes back against the throw out bearing. This pushes the clutch fork. That pushes the slave cylinder. that pushes the fluid back up the lines into the master cylinder. and that is what pushes the clutch pedal back up. The spring on the pedal may help about the last 1/2" or so, but other than that, it's not doing anything.


----------



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> What spring? There is no spring. The spring is the pressure plate.
> 
> edit: oh, you mean the spring on the pedal itself, right? Ignore it. It doesn't really do much. It holds the pedal up or down depending. The pressure plate is what pushes back against the throw out bearing. This pushes the clutch fork. That pushes the slave cylinder. that pushes the fluid back up the lines into the master cylinder. and that is what pushes the clutch pedal back up. The spring on the pedal may help about the last 1/2" or so, but other than that, it's not doing anything.


yeah, that's why i thought it might be the spring, cause all the return works fine. It just doesn't come 100% of the way back. I just had the entire clutch rebuilt up to the slave cylinder a few months back. It wasn't anything there. I thought it might be the master cylinder, but it's not really bleeding pressure at all. Unless maybe it's Because the fluid isn't getting pushed all the way back into the M-C. I also toyed with the thought that there might just be build-up somewhere thats catching, but then there would also be some resistance when you pushed the clutch down, so i don't think it's that. Any idea at least where to LOOK without having to pay some douchebag mechanic to diagnose it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

bleed the clutch lines until clear fluid comes out the other end.


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

like AZ-Zbum said...bleed em..... you can't compress a liquid but you can compress air


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And make sure you used DOT 3 to replace the fluid. DOT 3 does not mix with any other types.


----------

